# hog hobbles?



## chris1990 (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone on here use them?And how well do they work?I was searching for some cutvest and came across them and was wondering if they are worth the money or just stick to cuffs & rope(mule tape)


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 3, 2010)

I used to use them but cuffs and tie rope are alot easier and hold better! Gotta watch losing them hand cuff keys tho!


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 3, 2010)

i have never had any trouble with them


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 3, 2010)

Iv hasd them slip before and i quit using them. id just rather use tie rope and not have to worry about it


----------



## jkeating904 (Mar 3, 2010)

i had a small 100 pound hog get out of mule trap. i dont like it. hobbles work good, if they arent to big for the hog.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Mar 3, 2010)

jkeating904 said:


> i had a small 100 pound hog get out of mule trap. i dont like it. hobbles work good, if they arent to big for the hog.


do you think it was the mule tapes fault or how you tied it?

i learned how to tie before any hobbles were made,had a 125 lb boar shake right out of some hobbles a boy was using once


----------



## jkeating904 (Mar 3, 2010)

i messed up tieing it. but not that bad i dont think. haha.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 3, 2010)

x2, if tied the correct way with mule tape they aint going no where. no matter how big


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 3, 2010)

i like the hobbles if the hog is under 300 then there legs get to big for normal store bought hobbles. the #1 reason is that you can leave a hog hobbled for hours and it doesn't bother the blood going to the feet, and 6 hour later they can get up with NO problems.


----------



## chris1990 (Mar 3, 2010)

Im gonna stick with mule tape and cuffs the hobbles just seem too risky too me.I dont want to take the risk of one getting away.


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 4, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> i like the hobbles if the hog is under 300 then there legs get to big for normal store bought hobbles. the #1 reason is that you can leave a hog hobbled for hours and it doesn't bother the blood going to the feet, and 6 hour later they can get up with NO problems.



I have to agree 100% with this post!To me this is the only reason to use hobbles! We have to get the hogs back to the truck  and untie and in the dog box before his feet swell!  5 hours is about them limit on being tied with mule tape before the feet start to swell...


----------



## Lo Mo (Mar 5, 2010)

Hobbles are the way to go for most all hogs (70-300) lbs.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 5, 2010)

Never used hobbles. I stick with rope. You can tie them and leave them in a wide open pasture and not worry about having to tie his feet up to a tree and it will be there when you get back.


----------



## william johnson (Mar 7, 2010)

I use cuffs and rope never had any hobbles


----------



## alpha1 (Mar 7, 2010)

*containment*

all 3 work well if used correctly.  the biggest problem people have with tying is they don't know how to tie.  If you use handcuffs keep the key in the open.  Its against the law to have hidden handcuff keys.  I like the easy slip on ring hobbles that adjust themselves as the hog moves.  The handcuffs are the way to go on the monster hogs.  Slap em on in 2 secs and your done and you don't have to cross the legs just go front to back.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Mar 7, 2010)

i make hobbles if you want a set a certain way no prob just give me a call you can see my hobbles on my site or on www.hardcorehogdogs.com if you want to look at them


----------

